# How to remove adultfriendfinder.com?



## snr (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi all

I'm new on the board. My pc was in desperate need of a format so I just did one and all is fine but adultfriendfinder.com keeps popping up. I'm desperate and any help would be appreciated.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 2:08:06, on 31/12/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmngr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MOZILL~1\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\T\Desktop\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\Updreg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jet Detection] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\PROGRAM\ADGJDet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows] taskmngr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Windows] taskmngr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe

Kind regards


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *snr* 

Welcome to TSG.

Please re-open HiJackThis and scan. Check the boxes next to all the entries listed below. *

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows] taskmngr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Windows] taskmngr.exe

*Now *close all windows and browsers, other than HiJackThis*, then click Fix Checked.

Close Hijackthis.

*Reboot into safe mode.*

Restart your computer and as soon as it starts booting up again continuously tap F8. A menu should come up where you will be given the option to enter Safe Mode.

Using Windows Explorer (to get there right-click your Start button and go to "Explore"), please delete these *files* (if present):

*C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmngr.exe*

Note Make sure that you select *Taskmngr.exe *and not *Taskmgr.exe *

Restart the computer.

Upgrade your *Java*. Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system. Please follow these steps to remove older version of *Java* components and upgrade the application. *Beware it is NOT supported for use in 9x or ME and probably will not install in those systems*

*Ugrading Java*: 

Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6*.
Scroll down to where it says "*The J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) allows end-users to run Java applications*".
Click the "*Download*" button to the right.
Check the box that says: "*Accept License Agreement*".
The page will refresh.
Click on the link to download Windows Offline Installation with or without Multi-language and save to your desktop.
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser.
Go to *Start* > *Control Panel*, double-click on *Add/Remove *programs and remove all older versions of Java.
Check any item with Java Runtime Environment *(JRE or J2SE)* in the name.
Click the Remove or Change/Remove button.
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java version.
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed.
Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the newest version.
You need Antivirus protection.

*Free Protection*:

*AVG FREE*

*AVIRA*

*AVAST*

*Activevirusshield*

*Shareware:*

*Node32*

The following is a list of tools and utilities that I like to suggest to people. This list is full of great tools and utilities to help you understand how you got infected and how to keep from getting infected again.
*Spybot Search & Destroy *- Uber powerful tool which can search and annhilate nasties that make it onto your system. Now with an Immunize section that will help prevent future infections.

*AdAware* - Another very powerful tool which searches and kills nasties that infect your system. AdAware and Spybot Search & Destroy compliment each other very well.

*SpywareBlaster* - Great prevention tool to keep nasties from installing on your system.

*SpywareGuard* - Works as a Spyware "Shield" to protect your computer from getting malware in the first place.

*IE-SpyAd* - puts over 5000 sites in your restricted zone so you'll be protected when you visit innocent-looking sites that aren't actually innocent at all.

*CleanUP*! - Cleans temporary files from IE and Windows, empties the recycle bin and more. Great tool to help speed up your computer and knock out those nasties that like to reside in the temp folders.

Windows Updates - It is *very important* to make sure that both Internet Explorer and Windows are kept current with *the latest critical security patches* from Microsoft. To do this just start *Internet Explorer* and select *Tools > Windows Update*, and follow the online instructions from there.

*Google Toolbar* - Free google toolbar that allows you to use the powerful Google search engine from the bar, but also blocks pop up windows.

*Trillian* or *Miranda-IM* - These are Malware free Instant Messenger programs which allow you to connect to multiple IM services in one program! (AOL, Yahoo, ICQ, IRC, MSN)
To find out more information about how you got infected in the first place and some great guidelines to follow to prevent future infections you can read *this* article by Tony Klein.

Keep me posted.


----------



## snr (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi again

You saved my day. Looks like it worked. I updated JRE too, got an AV of course and checked the list of anti-malware tools. Looks like Spybot, AdAware ad SpywareBlaster have the same goal. Is it wise to use them all ? A friend recommended me Hitman Pro but I rather have as less tools as possible. And does IE-SpyAd's restricted zone cover other browsers on my system. I'm using Firefox not IE.

Thanks again


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *snr*

Spywareblaster provides 3 main protections....ActiveX, Cookie and Restricted Site protection for Internet Explorer.

IE-Spyad's purpose is to add approximately 23,000 URL\IP site entries to Internet Explorers Restricted Site Zone.

Most of these programs are developed with *Internet Explorer *in Mind and not *Firefox*

Do not overprotect your computer.

The following is a list of tools and utilities that I like to suggest to people. This list is full of great tools and utilities to help you understand how you got infected and how to keep from getting infected again.
*Spybot Search & Destroy *- Uber powerful tool which can search and annhilate nasties that make it onto your system. Now with an Immunize section that will help prevent future infections.

*AdAware* - Another very powerful tool which searches and kills nasties that infect your system. AdAware and Spybot Search & Destroy compliment each other very well.

*SpywareBlaster* - Great prevention tool to keep nasties from installing on your system.

*SpywareGuard* - Works as a Spyware "Shield" to protect your computer from getting malware in the first place.

*IE-SpyAd* - puts over 5000 sites in your restricted zone so you'll be protected when you visit innocent-looking sites that aren't actually innocent at all.

*CleanUP*! - Cleans temporary files from IE and Windows, empties the recycle bin and more. Great tool to help speed up your computer and knock out those nasties that like to reside in the temp folders.

Windows Updates - It is *very important* to make sure that both Internet Explorer and Windows are kept current with *the latest critical security patches* from Microsoft. To do this just start *Internet Explorer* and select *Tools > Windows Update*, and follow the online instructions from there.

*Google Toolbar* - Free google toolbar that allows you to use the powerful Google search engine from the bar, but also blocks pop up windows.

*Trillian* or *Miranda-IM* - These are Malware free Instant Messenger programs which allow you to connect to multiple IM services in one program! (AOL, Yahoo, ICQ, IRC, MSN)
To find out more information about how you got infected in the first place and some great guidelines to follow to prevent future infections you can read *this* article by Tony Klein.

Click *Here* for some advise from our security Experts.

Please use the thread's Tools and mark this thread as "*Solved*".

Best wishes!


----------

